# [banshee] ne se lance pas complètement

## Pixys

Bonsoir,

j'ai installé banshee avec ces flags sur une ~AMD64 : 

```
media-sound/banshee-1.4.2  USE="aac encode flac ipod mad podcast vorbis -boo -daap -doc -mtp -test"
```

mais il ne se lance pas complètement.

En console en root j'ai ceci : 

```
localhost pixys # banshee-1

Unhandled Exception: System.Exception: Unable to open the session message bus. ---> System.Exception: Relais brisé (pipe)

  at NDesk.DBus.Transports.UnixSocket.Write (System.Byte[] buf, Int32 offset, Int32 count) [0x00000]

  at NDesk.DBus.Transports.UnixStream.Write (System.Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 count) [0x00000]

  at NDesk.DBus.Connection.WriteMessage (NDesk.DBus.Message msg) [0x00000]

  at NDesk.DBus.Connection.SendWithReply (NDesk.DBus.Message msg) [0x00000]

  at NDesk.DBus.Connection.SendWithReplyAndBlock (NDesk.DBus.Message msg) [0x00000]

  at NDesk.DBus.BusObject.SendMethodCall (System.String iface, System.String member, System.String inSigStr, NDesk.DBus.MessageWriter writer, System.Type retType, System.Exception& exception) [0x00000]

  at IBusProxy.Hello () [0x00000]

  at NDesk.DBus.Bus.Register () [0x00000]

  at NDesk.DBus.Bus..ctor (System.String address) [0x00000]

  at NDesk.DBus.Bus.Open (System.String address) [0x00000]

  at NDesk.DBus.Bus.get_Session () [0x00000]

  --- End of inner exception stack trace ---

  at NDesk.DBus.Bus.get_Session () [0x00000]

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.DBusConnection.get_ApplicationInstanceAlreadyRunning () [0x00000]

  at Booter.Booter.Main () [0x00000]

```

et en user j'ai ça :

```
pixys@localhost ~ $ banshee-1

Unhandled Exception: System.Exception: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Present" with signature "" on interface "org.bansheeproject.Banshee.ClientWindow" doesn't exist

  at IClientWindowProxy.Present () [0x00000]

  at Halie.Client.HandleWindowCommands (Boolean present) [0x00000]

  at Halie.Client.Main () [0x00000]

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (System.Reflection.Assembly,string[])

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssemblyInternal (System.Reflection.Assembly a, System.String[] args) [0x00000]

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssembly (System.String assemblyFile, System.Security.Policy.Evidence assemblySecurity, System.String[] args) [0x00000]

  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (string,System.Security.Policy.Evidence,string[])

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssembly (System.String assemblyFile) [0x00000]

  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (string)

  at Booter.Booter.BootClient (System.String clientName) [0x00000]

  at Booter.Booter.Main () [0x00000]
```

l'emerge c'est passé sans problème

j'ai cherché sur le forum principal mais je n'ai rien trouvé de très concluant...

si vous aviez une piste.

merci

----------

## Pierre.R

J'ai le même bug de mon côté avec Banshee 2.4.1 (l'erreur se manifestait aussi avec le 2.2.x) , la trace complète:

```

[pounard@guinevere] ~

 >  banshee

Unhandled Exception: System.Exception: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Present" with signature "" on interface "org.bansheeproject.Banshee.ClientWindow" doesn't exist

  at Halie.Client+IClientWindowProxy.Present () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Halie.Client.HandleWindowCommands (Boolean present) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Halie.Client.Main () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (System.AppDomain,System.Reflection.Assembly,string[])

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssemblyInternal (System.Reflection.Assembly a, System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssembly (System.String assemblyFile, System.Security.Policy.Evidence assemblySecurity, System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (string,System.Security.Policy.Evidence,string[])

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssembly (System.String assemblyFile) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (string)

  at Booter.Booter.BootClient (System.String clientName) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Booter.Booter.Main () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[ERROR] FATAL UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: System.Exception: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Present" with signature "" on interface "org.bansheeproject.Banshee.ClientWindow" doesn't exist

  at Halie.Client+IClientWindowProxy.Present () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Halie.Client.HandleWindowCommands (Boolean present) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Halie.Client.Main () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (System.AppDomain,System.Reflection.Assembly,string[])

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssemblyInternal (System.Reflection.Assembly a, System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssembly (System.String assemblyFile, System.Security.Policy.Evidence assemblySecurity, System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (string,System.Security.Policy.Evidence,string[])

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssembly (System.String assemblyFile) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (string)

  at Booter.Booter.BootClient (System.String clientName) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Booter.Booter.Main () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0

```

----------

## guilc

Ça c'est du déterrage de sujet  :Laughing: 

dbus est bien lancé au démarrage ? => rc-update add dbus default

Ta session X démarre bien une session dbus pour ton utilisateur ? quel environnement graphique ?

----------

